# shore fishin



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i have been fishin from shore but havent been doin to good durin the sprin and summer seasons does any one know some good lures to use from shore


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thats all i do is fish from shore. what type of areas have you been fish and what type of lures have you tried. i do good with small things and a light rod because most of the fish that are shallow enough to be caught from shore are going to be smaller like 2 pounds might be my biggest of the day some times. i also have heavy rods for useing a weedless frog over all the weeds that are in my lake and if i fish that and its a good hot day i can catch a couple bass 2-3 pound range and some over 3. also try the night bite with top water and spinner baits that are black with huge colorado blades on them. also dont limit your self to bass panfish are fun too also so are catfish at night. i haven't caught any but carp seem like they would also be alot of fun.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ok well in the summer time when i am not fishing on a big lake or a river, which is hardly ever i load up on private ponds, its easy to go there and catch 15 or 20 largemouth in a day, id say if you were in a pond, get a bait hook biggest you can find, take a 6 inch rubber worm, trick worm is what i use, hook it in the side and rig it whacky, i love it, u can see it in the water, and see the strike amazing, also shallow running crankbaits were the ticket last year, also blade baits, and texas rigged tubes have been whats working on bigger lakes


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

yea i have used waky worms and have done really good on those, i have used frog poppers but only in Iowa dont really know were i should use those in here, i do have a small rattle trap but bought it to late last year, and i have a variety of lures all small. i have done the catfish at night and that is probaly one of the funnest things iv done, i love how much they bite at night.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

id find some good wood or rip rap and pitch tubes into em.


----------



## Chuck78 (Dec 25, 2004)

Rapala F11 in Gold, Black and White.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Id try a Floatin Rapalla then into a X-Rap. 4-6 in.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I fish from shore on the Erie harbors and marinas and wade the local rivers. Here are my go-to lures for bass:

1. #3 Mepps spinner in any color, but my fave is silver.

2. Floating rapalas in natural colors, any reasonable size, i.e. not the huge ones.

3. Jig and curly-tail grub.

JM


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

I always have good luck throwing Berkely power worms around structure. Also like small tubes and floating rappalas.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i like to throw spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, shallow running crankbaits that run no deeper then 3-4 feet deep or you will snag up way too much. i also pitch tubes to any wood, rock or cover along the shore. you also cant beat a 6 inch curltail purple worm texas rigged. if you like to use live bait, try a 4 to 7 inch creek chub about 2 feet below a bobber.


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

since i am only 18 and don't have my own boat and can't get my canoe on my car. i have to shore fish 90% of the time. i fish lots of places and use quiet a bit of different lures. if i'm on the scioto river fishin for largemouth and smallies in the mornin. . . i'll use a buzzbait or a zara spook or a pop r. if i'm fishin a meduim size lake then i'll most likely throw a 6-10 inch worm (GULP is the best) or if there is vegitation then i'll throw a black or brown jig tipped with somethin and fish it slow off the bottom, or i'll pitch buzz frogs into the same stuff. i crank a lot but as they said don't go too deep or you'll run into trouble. you want to try and get out catfishin this summer. it is a blast and that is what i do 50% of the time. i fish the GMR and the scioto for cats. hope this helps anyone.


----------



## basser33 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am in the same situation as mefishlots, i am 20, only fish from shore. Ill make it short and sweet, I use 4-6 inch powerbait worms and senkos usually senkos are wacky and powerbait texas rigged(pumpkinseed). I have pretty good success using these. Really its the only thing me and my buddy use. we catch numbers but not wieght for the most part. I did catch a 21 inch largemouth and a 19 inch smallmouth last year though. With a few in close contention to takin the PB for the summer. Guarenteed you wont be disapointed in the #S.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishing from shore doesn't mean you cant catch big fish. All my biggest fish came before i had a boat and was from public waters. All the lures mentioned above will work, you just have to put your time in and learn the water. Spring and now is the time to get a big one.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to use mr twisters white


----------

